

Gen. Stanley McChrystal's Attack on the One-Word E-mail. - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/articles/201109/general-stanley-mcchrystal-leading-like-a-general.html

======
culturebeat
Love this quote: "You'll find that things like a cubicle wall or a walk across
the street can be as wide as an ocean was 100 years ago."

------
gte910h
That's not really what the article is about, but basically, he stops emailing
people who respond with OK.

------
Turing_Machine
Nuts. :-)

[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28627565/ns/us_news-
military/t/w...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28627565/ns/us_news-
military/t/wwii-officer-who-said-nuts-germans-dies/)

